# Hackzall use?



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Am I missing something here? I always hear how great these are for cutting EMT. Recently I bought a Milwaukee set that had an 18 volt Hackzall. It is the most worthless tool I have ever owned. I could cut pipe better with an axe than this thing. With me standing on the pipe and using a 24 tooth blade, The EMT, the saw and me, all shake and flail and the cut is slower than my old trusty hacksaw.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Then you're doing it wrong. At first the same thing happened to me, it's just a natter of getting a technique down. 

Granted it's no bandsaw and should not be treated as one but it's great in a pich or on a lift. Anyway, thats what reamers are for


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I just so happened to be using mine for a home project so I grabbed a stick of pipe. 

I rest the pipe on top of my foot, then grip the pipe with four fingers and thumb on the saw. This cut took 2 seconds.

Also this blade is just about toast because I'm cutting all kinds of crap up imn te garage :laughing:


Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

varmit said:


> Am I missing something here? I always hear how great these are for cutting EMT. Recently I bought a Milwaukee set that had an 18 volt Hackzall. It is the most worthless tool I have ever owned. I could cut pipe better with an axe than this thing. With me standing on the pipe and using a 24 tooth blade, The EMT, the saw and me, all shake and flail and the cut is slower than my old trusty hacksaw.


Once you get into the cut you have to give it lots of throttle. If you run it too slow it will shake like hell.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

varmit said:


> Am I missing something here? I always hear how great these are for cutting EMT. Recently I bought a Milwaukee set that had an 18 volt Hackzall. It is the most worthless tool I have ever owned. I could cut pipe better with an axe than this thing. With me standing on the pipe and using a 24 tooth blade, The EMT, the saw and me, all shake and flail and the cut is slower than my old trusty hacksaw.


Yeah,,,,,,,,It will do that when using a wood blade..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I cut emt with my cordless dewalt saws-all on a battery not fit to run the drill.

Let the blade do the work. Don't force it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Works good for me...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I always found that a slightly used blade cuts easiest. Same for the Hacksaw.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks gang. I guess like most things, it is a matter of becoming accustomed to something.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You hafta keep that foot against the item being cut. It takes a little ooompf to do it but that is your problem.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

varmit said:


> Thanks gang. I guess like most things, it is a matter of becoming accustomed to something.


First cut I tried almost shook the pipe out of my hand, I was like WTF just happened :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> First cut I tried almost shook the pipe out of my hand, I was like WTF just happened :laughing:


Yup,,:laughing:

It takes a few times to get a feel for it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Just like with any other sawzall don't jam the blade into the pipe. Push the guard into the pipe. 

A good blade also helps.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I love my 12v Hackzall. Best $50 I've spent on anything. Bought it from a co-worker, came with the saw, 2 batteries, charger and carrying tote. I run the cheap $3 Bi-metal blades from Home Depot in mine. I can cut anything from 1/4" rod to thick strut with mine. My hacksaw hasn't been taken out of my tool bag in over a year since buying it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but this sounds like a pain. I can cut EMT with a Sawzall without bracing it against anything. If I had to crouch down and brace the pipe everytime I used the Hackzall, well, I wouldn't...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll race you with my metal cutting 18 volt circular saw!!:thumbup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

My first thought was that if you are having trouble cutting with the Hackzall, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

The people just love them to steal catalytic convertors. :laughing:


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Im thinking about purchasing one for myself. I have the milwaukee m18 bandsaw and it works great but I think this would work better in tight situations.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I just bought the whole Milwaukee kit. Used to have the Dewalt kit...used to...anyway...A sawzall is a must for running pipe. Very often I cut the end off a pipe or whatever while the stick is in the air.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> I'll race you with my metal cutting 18 volt circular saw!!:thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> The people just love them to steal catalytic convertors. :laughing:


They even have silent blades for that at home depot..:laughing:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Try using the finest toothed blades you can get. I don't even try to use the general purpose ones with metal.


----------

